# فرحا" افرح بالرب



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

فرحاً أفرح بالرب
.. القراءة من سفر أشعياء النبي الإصحاح الواحد و ستون 
" فرحاً أفرح بالرب تبتهج نفسي بإلهي لأنه قد ألبسني ثياب الخلاص . كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة و مثل عروس تتزين بحليها لأنه كما أن الأرض تخرج نباتها و كما أن الجنة تنبت مزروعاتها هكذا قال السيد الرب ينبت براً و تسبيحاً أمام كل الأمم " أشعياء 61 :10 - 12
ما هو الفرح الحقيقي ؟ 
· ثمرة رئيسية من ثمار الروح القدس
و أما ثمر الروح القدس فهو محبة فرح سلام طول أناة لكف صلاح إيمان .. غل 5 : 22 
نفهم من هنا أن مصدر الفرح هو الروح القدس.. الشخص الممتلئ من الروح القدس تجده أنسان لا يعرف الحزن و لا مانسميه اليوم الاكتئاب بل تجده دائما بشوشاً فرحاً طلق الوجة متحدثاً دائما عن ما يخص المسيح لان الروح الذي يسكن تخومه هو الذي يستحضر صورة المسيح الحية في كيانه الروحي كل حين ..
· امر كتابي
"افرحوا بالرب و ابتهجوا يا أيها الصد يقون 
و اهتفوا يا جميع المستقيمي القلوب ..
( "مز 32 : 11)
"و لكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري أن اسماكم كتبت في السموات .." (لو 10 : 20)
"أخيرا أيها الإخوة افرحوا.أكملوا.تعزوا. تهتموا اهتماماً واحداً.عيشوا بالسلام و اله المحبة و السلام سيكون معكم " 
(2كو 13 : )11الفرح الحقيقي هو رد فعل عمل الله في حياة الإنسان من خلال الخليقة الجديدة..
· هو إعلان بر الله
أخيراً ي أخوتي أفرحوا في الرب و أقول أيضاً أفرحوا. في 3 : 1
لاحظ هنا أفرحوا في الرب و ليس أفرحوا بالرب !
الفرح الحقيقي و مصدر قوة الإنسان الجديد
افرحوا في الرب في كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا. في (4 : 4)
بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح افرحوا لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضاً مبتهجين
(1بط 4 : 13)​


----------



## zezza (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو كتير انى 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك
شكرا على الكلمات الحلوة


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل ومميز 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2010)

*

جميل  يا اني

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أبريل 2010)

موضوع راااااااااائع جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (8 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتيررررررررر اني

الرب معكي


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير انى
> ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك
> شكرا على الكلمات الحلوة


وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

joyful song قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> ربنا يباركك


حبيبتي الرائعة ربنا قادر كوني قوية ياغالية


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*

شكـــــرا جــدا

للموضوع

الرااائع


الرب يبارككم​​*


----------



## اني بل (9 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل يا اني*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
الجمال بمرورك اخي وربنا يباركك


----------

